# فهرس مواضيع الصرف الصحى



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع لفهرسة مواضيع الصرف الصحى الموجودة بالقسم
مع وافر الشكر لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى اخى زانيتى

​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*اكواد الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
*


مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
 
كيفية اختيار مضخة رفع الصرف ؟؟؟؟ 
مكتبة للتفاصيل Details Library
 
Uniform plumbing code 2012


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*ii. برامج الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
*


ملفات الحسابات من المهندس محمد المي

مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
اكسل شيت لحسابfixture unit
لكل مهندس و تقنس سامي في التبريد و التكييف برنامج autofluid 2009
كيفية اختيار مضخة رفع الصرف ؟؟؟؟
طلب تصميم شبكة تغذية مياه
برنامج اكسيل خطير كل مايخص تصميم الميكانيكا


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*. فيديوهات الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
*​ 



[*=right]المحابــــــــــــــــس كمان وكمان

[*=right]المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد
[*=right]ملف رائع عن المضخات وشرح بسيط بالعربي
[*=right]ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*. مواضيع الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
* 



[*=right]هدية الصباح : صحي أوي أوي
سؤال محير : ما هو افضل مكان لتركيب ال pressurization unit للمباني العاليه هل اسفل المبنى ام اعلى

استفسار عن مضخات
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
رجاء تحميل فورمه شيت test&balance
طلب تصميم شبكة تغذية مياه
صورة ............. و تعليق................
Mechanical Check List


----------

